# Υπάρχει τύπος *καταχράζομαι;



## Alexandra (Mar 28, 2013)

Από το in.gr:
Ο πόλεμος διεξάγεται ανάμεσα στον διεθνή μη κυβερνητικό οργανισμό Spamhaus που συντηρεί τις μαύρες λίστες του Διαδικτύου και τηνCyberbunker, μια εταιρεία φιλοξενίας στην Ολλανδία που α*μφισβητεί τον ρόλο του Spamhaus* δηλώνοντας ότι καταχράζεται την θέση του αφού τελικά, αυτό αποφασίζει «τι ανεβαίνει και τι όχι στο Ίντερνετ».

Εγώ λέω ότι δεν υπάρχει, το ίδιο λένε και τα λεξικά της ΠΥΛΗΣ. Ο spell-checker μού το κοκκινίζει, αλλά με όλους εμάς διαφωνεί το Γκουγκλ, με 21.400 ευρήματα.


----------



## sarant (Mar 28, 2013)

Και το πιάνω έτσι φτιάχτηκε και πάμπολλα άλλα ρήματα, μπορεί σε πεντέξι δεκαετίες να έχει φτιαχτεί και "καταχράζομαι" και μόνο κάτι παλιόγεροι (όπως θάχουμε γίνει τότε) να θυμούνται το "καταχρώμαι"


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 28, 2013)

sarant said:


> Και το πιάνω έτσι φτιάχτηκε.


Δώσε και καμιά λεπτομέρεια για μας τους άσχετους :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 28, 2013)

Εννοεί την παραγωγή μέσω του αορίστου: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ης-γειτονιάς-σας&p=93787&viewfull=1#post93787 (βλ. κ. ειδικότ. στο #28).


----------



## bernardina (Mar 28, 2013)

Έχουμε και το ρήμα παρελαύνω, που σιγά σιγά πάει να γίνει *παρελάζω.

Η μεγάλη πλάκα είναι εδώ, που πάνε κάποιοι να το διορθώσουν (χαρακτηρίζοντας, μάλιστα, χαζούς τους άλλους που χρησιμοποιούν τον λάθος τύπο) και το κάνουν τρισχειρότερο: *παρελάβω!


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2013)

Ας πάμε στον παρατατικό:

Αστυνομική επιχείρηση για την εξάρθρωση κυκλώματος που καταχραζόταν χρήματα ασφαλιστικής εταιρίας. 
με τη βοήθεια άλλων λογιστών, προσπαθούν να βρουν το πραγματικό ύψος των ποσών που εδώ και χρόνια φαίνεται να καταχραζόταν ..
Με εικονικά τροχαία καταχράζονταν τεράστια ποσά από την Εθνική Ασφαλιστική 
η ΔΑΠ πλαστογραφώντας τις υπογραφές των υπόλοιπων καταχράζονταν τα χρήματα αυτά.

Με νούμερα:

94 καταχραζόταν > 18 καταχράτο + 16 κατεχράτο
575 καταχράζονταν > 25 καταχρώντο + 36 κατεχρώντο

Για να γλιτώνουμε χρόνο, ας βάλουμε από τώρα το τόσο λογικό _καταχράζομαι, καταχραζόμουν_ στο λεξιλόγιό μας, στο λεξικό μας. 
Βλέπουμε βέβαια κι εδώ να ξεχνιέται η διάκριση ανάμεσα σε ενικό _εργαζόταν_ και πληθυντικό _εργάζονταν_, με το _καταχράζονταν_ να χρησιμοποιείται και στον ενικό.


----------



## sarant (Mar 28, 2013)

Μα, ποιος θα πει "καταχράτο"; :)

Να οφτοπικίσω για τη διάκριση που λες (αν και αξίζει θέμα χωριστό) ανάμεσα σε ενικό (εργαζόταν) και πληθυντικό (εργάζονταν). Καταρχάς, οι ίδιοι οι γραμματικοί συστήνουν τύπο "αποτελούνταν" και για τον ενικό. Έπειτα, σε κάποιες περιοχές η διάκριση δεν υπάρχει. Άλλοι, πολύ λιγότεροι, πατάνε τη διάκριση από την άλλη μεριά, χρησιμοποιώντας το "εργαζόταν" και για τον πληθυντικό.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 28, 2013)

sarant said:


> Μα, ποιος θα πει "καταχράτο"; :)


Αυτός που θα πει και "αναμένετο"! :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2013)

sarant said:


> Να οφτοπικίσω για τη διάκριση που λες (αν και αξίζει θέμα χωριστό) ανάμεσα σε ενικό (εργαζόταν) και πληθυντικό (εργάζονταν). Καταρχάς, οι ίδιοι οι γραμματικοί συστήνουν τύπο "αποτελούνταν" και για τον ενικό. Έπειτα, σε κάποιες περιοχές η διάκριση δεν υπάρχει. Άλλοι, πολύ λιγότεροι, πατάνε τη διάκριση από την άλλη μεριά, χρησιμοποιώντας το "εργαζόταν" και για τον πληθυντικό.



Δεν θα θεωρούνταν λάθος το «εργάζονταν» στον ενικό αν δεν γραφόταν έτσι στη σχολική γραμματική. :)


----------



## pidyo (Mar 28, 2013)

sarant said:


> Μα, ποιος θα πει "καταχράτο"; :)


Εγώ κι ο Δρ. Moshe μεταξύ άλλων.



Zazula said:


> Αυτός που θα πει και "αναμένετο"! :)


Εεε, ανφαίρ. Αναμενόταν, αρνιόταν κλπ. Μόνο στις ακραίες περιπτώσεις, όπου δεν έχει πλήρως νομιμοποιηθεί ο τύπος σε -όταν θα κατέφευγα στον παλαιό τύπο, χωρίς αύξηση. 


sarant said:


> Να οφτοπικίσω για τη διάκριση που λες (αν και αξίζει θέμα χωριστό) ανάμεσα σε ενικό (εργαζόταν) και πληθυντικό (εργάζονταν). Καταρχάς, οι ίδιοι οι γραμματικοί συστήνουν τύπο "αποτελούνταν" και για τον ενικό. Έπειτα, σε κάποιες περιοχές η διάκριση δεν υπάρχει. Άλλοι, πολύ λιγότεροι, πατάνε τη διάκριση από την άλλη μεριά, χρησιμοποιώντας το "εργαζόταν" και για τον πληθυντικό.


Κάτι αχνοθυμάμαι ότι η έλλειψη διάκρισης ενικού και πληθυντικού είναι ένας από τους ρουμελιωτισμούς των επίσημων γραμματικών. Σε άλλες περιοχές πάντως η διάκριση υπάρχει και χτυπάει άσχημα η μη χρήση της. Την κατάληξη -όταν για τον πληθυντικό δεν την έχω ακούσει πουθενά.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 28, 2013)

Για να επανέλθω στο θέμα, κατανοώ απολύτως την ανάγκη δημιουργίας του *καταχράζομαι. Θα προτιμούσα βέβαια να κάνει άλλος την αρχή.


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Για να επανέλθω στο θέμα, κατανοώ απολύτως την ανάγκη δημιουργίας του *καταχράζομαι. Θα προτιμούσα βέβαια να κάνει άλλος την αρχή.



Σαν πόσοι άλλοι να κάνουν πια την αρχή; Το ξέρεις το λάθος με τα παθητικά ρήματα που φτιάχνουν μετοχές της ενεργητικής σαν το _διηγώντας_, π.χ. _εργάζοντας_ αντί για _εργαζόμενοι_, σαν να υπήρχε ρήμα _εργάζω_. [περισσότερα εδώ]

Δες λοιπόν και καμιά τρακοσαριά _καταχράζοντας_ για να πεισθείς ότι έχει πιάσει τόσο πολύ το _καταχράζομαι_ που να φτιάχνει και τα λάθη του! 

Ουσιαστικά ο υπάλληλος του υπαλλήλου γίνεται αφεντικό του καταχράζοντας την μονιμότητα της θέσης του.


----------



## sarant (Aug 31, 2018)

Ανασταίνω το νήμα για να καταγράψω μια πρώιμη ανεύρεση του ρήματος "καταχράζομαι" σε λογοτεχνικό κείμενο.

Στον Κοτζάμπαση του Καστρόπυργου, του Μ. Καραγάτση (1944), κεφάλαιο ΙΕ':

Τον Καστρόπυργο τον κυβερνούσε τώρα ο Πανάγος' μα ήταν σεμνός και δεν καταχραζόταν τη δύναμή του.


----------

